# Полифонические произведения на аккордеоне.



## Минский (27 Окт 2010)

Совсем недавно узнал, что баянисты практически не испытывают никаких проблем при переложении и исполнении любых полифонических произведений например - Баха, Генделя, Шостаковича. В связи с этим у меня вопрос к профессиональным аккордеонистам: как обстоят дела с вашим инструментом, действительно ли в этом отношении аккордеон менее совершенный инструмент чем баян и не испытываете ли вы по этому поводу какие-нибудь комплексы когда вам хочется исполнить что-то а, диапазон вашего инструмента не позволяет вам этого сделать. Пожалуйста, высказывайтесь по этому вопросу.


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Окт 2010)

Начиная с третьего курса училища и и до бесконечности баянисты играют всё, что захотят (незначительно перебросив с правой в левую или наоборот) у акордеонистов начинаются проблемы.


----------



## bombastic (27 Окт 2010)

никаких проблем в плане обработок ( там Гридина и др. русских композиторов все играется) 
Но стоит взять органную пассакалию до минор ( или др органное, интервал дуодецимы итд - в движении становится довольно проблематично, а так у нам немного легче- вариантность не высока, единств для сильного аккорделниста нужна хорошая ф-п школа(та же позиционность, техника)


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Ноя 2010)

Готово выборных аккордеонов сейчас полно, чем не помощь.


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Ноя 2010)

*bombastic*,
какая фортепианная школа? Надо научится на Фоно а потом на певучем инструменте. смешно. надо играть красиво то , что присуще инструменту. я баянист, но аккордеон это другой звук, другое исполнение, и прежде чем говорить на эту тему , лучше послушать. баян играет своё, аккордеон своё. и то и это прекрасно с хорошей головой. спецы играют. на сайте полно ссылок. наше дело слушать и говорить спасибо и им и создателям нашего сайта.


----------



## Natalie (16 Авг 2011)

Вот вы говорите, что баян играет своё, а аккордеон своё...А почему тогда почти на всех конкурсах их ставят в одну номинацию? Мало где есть разделение... А насчёт произведений - то можно спокойно делать свои переложения: что-то на октаву ниже/выше, что-то в левую руку, какой-то звук аккорда убрать(лишь бы фонизм не менялся) и многое другое. Я сама аккордеонистка и люблю свой инструмент. А полифонии нужно выбирать всоответствии с возможностями инструмента и руки... Ну а что делать? Не все даже прелюдии и фуги из ХТК сыграешь...


----------



## kolomiicev (16 Авг 2011)

Аккордеон не хуже баяна, баян не хуже аккордеона. В чём спор?
Есть на нашей огромной планете земля такие аккордеонисты которые играют конкретно баянный репертуар не хуже самих баянистов! Да иногда требуется транскрипция, да иногда что то надо убрать, но если это сделать грамотно это почти не заметно.
Параллельные терции - кварты - квинты - да плохо играются, но есть такие Исполнители, которые и это играют в нужном темпе!
Что касается полифонии, произведений много...
И Бах, и Букстехуде, и Шостакович - большинство играется на аккордеоне.
Как говорится бери - не хочу.


----------



## Alexei (17 Авг 2011)

kolomiicev писал:


> Параллельные терции - кварты - квинты - да плохо играются, но есть такие Исполнители, которые и это играют в нужном темпе!



В том-то и дело. .. что "есть". А на баяне (лучше сказать кнопочном аккордеоне) этим никого не удивишь.

Впрочем -- простая арифметика -- баянист выучил в правой 3 гаммы и может играть все 12 -- аккордеонисту придется учить все 12 (в 4 раза больше).
С аккордами, арпеджио даже еще проще -- различий между тональностями еще меньше.
Все кнопки одинаково жесткие -- чего не скажешь про черные и белые клавиши аккордена...

И для чего преодолевать все излишние технические-немузыкльные сложности когда уже есть более совершенный инструмент?


----------



## Natalie (19 Авг 2011)

Совершенно с вами согласна!! Аккордеон сложнее баяна! И требует тщательного подбора репертуара и его "переделования"... Мне предлагали переучиться на баян, но нет, мне мой инструмент дороже! У него даже энергетика другая... )) Но всё равно хорошие аккордеонисты встречаются реже, чем хорошие баянисты!


----------



## Катюшка (19 Фев 2012)

В музыкальной школе в старших классах на аккордеоне свободно играют и Баха и прочую полифонию.


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Фев 2012)

В музыкальной школе в старших классах на аккордеоне свободно играют и Баха и прочую полифонию.
Здесь о безделушках не разговаривали.


----------



## боинист (14 Мар 2013)

а когда я учился в музыкальной школе, я один был из баянистов, а аккордеонистов было человек 20. так я на выпускном экзамене играл Яблочко обр Кузнецова(не всю), Неополитанскую песенку, по слуху еще чего то играл,чтение с листа нормально (но тут признаюсь учитель мне показал за день до экзамена что за ноты будут, я порылся) , и за год до меня выпускался баянист, тот вообще играл шикарно,парень талантище, а аккордеонисты играли то что я в первом классе играл. там смех был. они вообще ни в зуб ногой.нули полные были. может конечно от преподавателя зависит, у них женщина вела.и ничему их ненаучила. хотя помню она их по этажам гоняла.только толку ноль. аккордеон это очень серьезный инструмент , что бы относиться к нему с легкомыслием.


----------



## medved (6 Апр 2013)

реально тяжело найти хороший репертуар для аккордеона


----------

